# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Term Limits for Moderators

## monkey

Got to thinking this morning... is it right that moderatorship is like life peerage?

I mean - I know it's got to be a hard job, it must be very wearing to have to force, kick and ban people and then try not to feel the anguish personally. So our mods deserve a break surely.

How about a 1-year term, and we can roll out 1 or 2 each month, and roll in new ones to replace them?

I can see other advantages too. It would help maintain good accountability - I can think of one or two who might behave a little more nicely if today's booters could become tomorrow's booties, uh, bootees.

btw, how come there's no tongue-in-cheek smiley? I think I'd like to stick one in here right about now.

 ::

----------


## acameron

Monkey

I think all the moderators do a fine job and keep a perfect balance to the chatroom -- in fact they do such a good job money should be thrown at us from all direction - I wonder if Nike or Pepsi will sponser us? Could we have Label under our cheesy grins I wonder. 
Anyways , back to the point this is a democracy and I vote NO!!!!   ::

----------


## htwood

Monkey dude, this is my only shot at anything remotely resembling life peerage.  -H

----------


## Anonymous

I think the Mods of today on CCWS are fantastic....they do a wonderful job keeping control in the room....each "kick/ban" is done with an unbelievable amount of both thought & feeling   ::  
there are a few "monkeys" that pop into the room from time to time that create unrest but "us mods" just throw a few bananas around and before long they are under our control   ::  
ac mentioned money or sponsership!!!!!  I agree, this may come in the future  ::  but for now I think we should all just continue to "moderate" as is.......ater all we LOVE our job!!!!!    ::

----------


## golach

Whats a Mod ? do they go aboot on Lambretta's wearing fishtail parka's with targets on their backs?
Anyway I wis a rocker so there   ::

----------


## ©Amethyst

I think you moderators do a fantastic job in the chat room!

I've actually had problems where I seemed to be singled out before, and not a moderator in sight... so I just started talking... or rather typing in old english.  Have you ever tried that???  It certainly scares off all the troublemakers!  Trust me, I was a moderator in one room where I was the only one from the UK there at the time, everyone else was an American or something-or-other at the time, and, yeah, I couldn't be bothered kicking so I just had a little fun (hehe)...

Anyways...

Keep up the good work!!!

----------

